# Ferrets.



## memechan1990 (Mar 29, 2009)

This has nothing to do with Hedgehogs and I am sorry about that, but I was curious to know if there was a site that anyone knows of similar to HHC except about Ferrets, I am planning on adopting one in the future, it will me a long while before then, but I would like as much information about it as possible before hand and HHC was such a big help when I was preparing to get Coraline, I researched a lot before considering getting her and had my stuff together long before then. So if anyone knows of a site that could help me out?

Thanks for all your help. ^_^


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

There are LOTS of ferret forums! Some are based on a particular diet (Holistic Ferrets is all about going raw) and most are just like HHC, with everything. I recommend Ferret Village, it's very active and there is a lot of information out there. Good luck getting a fur snake!

http://www.ferretvillage.org/


----------

